# What would you spend Â£229.99 on?



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2016)

The latest dyson v6 flexi ? Or something more interesting instead ?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 29, 2016)

A summer membership at a golf club near me.

This used to be a thing for juniors, become a member for the summer holidays for a small handful of notes.

Adult summer memberships for June, July, August. Â£75 a month for (probably restricted to non-peak hours) access to a club during the summer months.

If only someone did this, and I had the time to make use of it of course (which I won't for a few years).


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2016)

Wine and Women.  If there was anything left I would probably squander it.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			The latest dyson v6 flexi ? Or something more interesting instead ?
		
Click to expand...

Something more interesting, like colonic irrigation.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Something more interesting, like colonic irrigation.
		
Click to expand...

  Â£230 for a hoover, its not even a proper one.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's cheaper than his hair dryer.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, I wouldn't buy a Scotty......&#128537;


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2016)

My mrs would put it toward the 400 dyson one! That doesn't even have a lead?!


----------



## shewy (Apr 29, 2016)

beer


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2016)

makes me laugh when people think that dysons are the strongest suck of any vacuum cleaner .
 they are not allowed to exceed the eyeball test ,just the same as all vacuums .


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2016)

The poacher said:



			makes me laugh when people think that dysons are the strongest suck of any vacuum cleaner .
 they are not allowed to exceed the eyeball test ,just the same as all vacuums .
		
Click to expand...

I think our overlords in the EU decided recently to restrict the power of vacuum cleaners to help save the planet.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I think our overlords in the EU decided recently to restrict the power of vacuum cleaners to help save the planet.
		
Click to expand...

And presumably eyeballs


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			And presumably eyeballs  

Click to expand...

In a way, I'm all for natural selection when it comes to this......

"Warning : do not place close to eyes when motor is operational"

If you need that then we're doomed.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			And presumably eyeballs  

Click to expand...

Among other bits


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Among other bits 

Click to expand...

We're definitely doomed...


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			And presumably eyeballs  

Click to expand...

Is this really how PNash and ChrisD got their eye injuries?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2016)

Back to the original question, by the way "always wear safety goggles when vacuuming to avoid suction of eyeballs into machine", I would spend that on a weekend away somewhere in the UK.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2016)

the test was so kids being idiots didnt suck their eyeballs out .:thup:



  now as to what to spend the money on ,well a new set of fishing luggage along with four new topkits for my 16mtr pole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2016)

Well HID wants to blow Â£400+ on a food processor so I guess that's small fry in comparison. She has a Dyson upright already so hoping that's good for a few years yet


----------



## IainP (Apr 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Â£230 for a hoover, its not even a proper one.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you said it was a Dyson?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd find another Â£70 and buy a Marantz PM6005

If not allowed the Â£70, then an Onkyo A-9010 and use the Â£29 left over for a nice steak dinner.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 29, 2016)

I spent Â£265 on emergency dental surgery this week :sbox:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I spent Â£265 on emergency dental surgery this week :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

That's a point - good call - new crown required!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 30, 2016)

22,999 penny chews (if they still exist) &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well HID wants to blow Â£400+ on a food processor so I guess that's small fry in comparison. She has a Dyson upright already so hoping that's good for a few years yet
		
Click to expand...

WOW What kind of food processor costs Â£400+


----------



## john0 (Apr 30, 2016)

Strippers


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2016)

shewy said:



			beer
		
Click to expand...

You would have nothing left for tonight though


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			22,999 penny chews (if they still exist) &#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Ice cream man polls up one day and my lad goes to the van and asks how much the chewing gums are that went in the bottom of the screwballs. He says 1p. My lad passed him a quid and said can I have 100. He was about 8 said it took the ice cream man ages to count them out. honest.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2016)

richy said:



			WOW What kind of food processor costs Â£400+
		
Click to expand...

Kitchen aid or delonghi. Both excellent and will last a lifetime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2016)

richy said:



			WOW What kind of food processor costs Â£400+
		
Click to expand...

Kitchen Aid. Almost as inevitable her getting it as me getting a new set of shinies or another pair of myjoys. Still she loves her cooking and is brilliant at it and if she wants it, then not??


----------



## Region3 (May 1, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			22,999 penny chews (if they still exist) &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

They do, but they're 5p now.


----------

